
The Call to Action That Reduces Friction in Account Creation - tortilla
http://www.getelastic.com/account-creation-friction/
======
mahmud
If you want to reduce friction, just require an email and permission to
contact up front, save it, then gather further information in a subsequent
screen or follow up.

